# Just bought this recently need sugg's



## P057080N (May 14, 2005)

Hey all i just recently spent over 300 dollars on this new system really quick because basically my whole stereo just crapped out on me, i think only one speaker was functioning in the end.. =X

Anyways for right now i got a 

Jensen In-Dash CD Player (MP7610) [i actually like this quite a bit]

Panasonic 5” x 7” Speakers (CJ-DA5721) for front doors [i'd like to replace these eventually]

and Infinity 6" x 9" LoudspeakerS (9613I) in the back [they are surprisingly nice, i kinda like these]

This is mainly only temp work but so far they sound pretty darn good, only thing im a bit unhappy with is the front panasonics, i was looking for a bare minimum of a 3-way but most preferably a 4-way.. but i cant seem to find ANY 5 x 7's that have this! and unfortunately my backs are 3-ways =[ i was looking for two ways at most, but they still sound good.

I was also hoping to find out how to get the Infinity's to stop playing highs and my Panas(fronts) to stop trying to play lows. I'm guessing a crossover is needed but I am completely moneyless right now and im wondering if theres a kinda side-solution?


Also I'd like to know if ANYONE has ANY reccomendation for replacements of my 5 x 7's. Just something that has clear, crisp high's. 

I'm actually pretty surprised and happy with my Infinity's and dont see them being replaced really any time soon, but if anything around less than 200$ can be suggested (and it has to be considerably better) then heck im all for it.


Also wondering about subwoofs and amps (one at a time per paycheck every 2 weeks :cheers: haha)

Any suggestions on that? im COMPLETELY open with those. Just need da power! :hal: 


K thanks for ANY and ALL suggestions, you dont know how much i appreciate this guys. Thanks!



((( BTW i can ONLY put in 5 x 7's in the front for some reason and my backs are a little bit more flexible but im sticking with 6 x 9's. And i drive a '94 Altima GLE )))


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

P057080N said:


> Panasonic 5” x 7” Speakers (CJ-DA5721) for front doors [i'd like to replace these eventually]


You should always, always, always put your best speakers in the front. Those are the ones you hear the most of, and those are the ones that you want to sound the best. The rears are really just for fill.



P057080N said:


> and Infinity 6" x 9" LoudspeakerS (9613I) in the back [they are surprisingly nice, i kinda like these]


Infinity speakers are pretty good (you'll get some saying they are great, and others that say they are just plain garbage)...if you like them, that's all that counts.



P057080N said:


> This is mainly only temp work but so far they sound pretty darn good, only thing im a bit unhappy with is the front panasonics, i was looking for a bare minimum of a 3-way but most preferably a 4-way.. but i cant seem to find ANY 5 x 7's that have this! and unfortunately my backs are 3-ways =[ i was looking for two ways at most, but they still sound good.


Stay far away from the "multi-way" speakers. 9 times out of 10 a well built 2 way speaker will sound better than a cheaply made 3, 4, or 5 way speaker. Go look at these multi-way speakers compared to the 2 way...the more "ways" a speaker has, they usually end up using inferior materials which is detrimental to their sound. Seriously, it's just gimmicks. People who don't know any better usually see a 4 way speaker and think "it must sound better...it has more ways". But that is not the case...go audition them for yourself and you'll hear a huge difference.



P057080N said:


> Also I'd like to know if ANYONE has ANY reccomendation for replacements of my 5 x 7's. Just something that has clear, crisp high's.


I'd recommend getting a set of 6.5" speakers and just build a plate for them. You will have a wider selection of speakers to choose from and they just sound better. Boston Acoustic speakers are very good for the money...but there are tons of good speakers...go listen to some and pick what you like.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

P057080N said:


> Also I'd like to know if ANYONE has ANY reccomendation for replacements of my 5 x 7's. Just something that has clear, crisp high's.
> 
> I'm actually pretty surprised and happy with my Infinity's and dont see them being replaced really any time soon, but if anything around less than 200$ can be suggested (and it has to be considerably better) then heck im all for it.
> 
> ...


As far as you front speakers go, I would run JL Audio's or Boston Acoustics...I really really like the Bostons for nice clear sound.

As far as amps/subs go, I'm a stickler to the RF p2 system. I run 2 10" p2's with 2 RF p2 amps...I couldn't ask for more out of a pair of 10's...most ppl when they hear my system, don't beleive I only have 2 back there. The good thing about 10's is that you can actually HEAR you music, and not just a thump every 2 seconds :thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

x2 to SentraStyleEMW's post
I would change the speaker choice probably, but BA isn't bad. I agree with everything else he said though


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

My only suggestion towards which speakers should go where is... Put your larger of the two sets of speakers in the rear. Because usually up front you wont get decent acoustics for the mid to low ranges.


----------



## P057080N (May 14, 2005)

Thanks a BUNCH to everyone, i will keep all these suggestions in mind.

for right now im looking for crossovers, see how my panasonics hold out, i think they have more potential than what i'm accrediting.

Also gonna grab some dome tweeters, my co-worker is a bit of a car audio fanatic and he showed me his and i thought they were amazing.



SentraStyleEMW,
How would i go about building a 'plate' for them? =X


----------

